
AWS's James Hamilton livestream at reinvent now - ranman
https://live.awsevents.com
======
ranman
Mandatory I work for AWS note. This is a talk from James Hamilton:
[http://mvdirona.com/jrh/work/](http://mvdirona.com/jrh/work/)

